
Ask HN: How are you teambuilding while in quarantine? - misterspaceman
Our company used to be very active with after-work events, like happy hours, karaoke nights, etc. With quarantine, we&#x27;ve found it a bit more challenging to organize social events. We tried a virtual happy hour for a while, but it fizzled out after a few weeks.<p>What creative things have your teams done for social events while in quarantine?
======
dyingkneepad
We teambuild by trash talking management and executives on our private IRC
channel every day during business hours.

I always hated these after-work events you described. I'd rather spend my
evenings with my wife and kids than with some random dudes. Even if I like
them, I like wife and kids more.

Now if it's a happy hour during business hours, then it's fine. I will attend
and leave at whatever is the time I leave work to go home.

------
itsdrewmiller
Did your virtual happy hours fizzle out because people didn't like them, or
because no one took the ball on keeping them going? I think just taking
initiative to make sure they are happening is half the battle.

In addition to happy hours we've gotten people on discord and done some
coordinated gaming.

------
dave_sid
Virtual pub on a Friday, via Zoom, has been surprisingly successful.

